# Citrucel VS Fibercon



## Guest (Jun 2, 2001)

HELP!COnfused here..what's the difference btwn Citrucel (powder) and Fibercon pills??? I know there are two diff't types of fiber in each....but, is one better than the other??


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Citrucel uses methylcelluloseFibercon uses Polycarbophil.Neither is fermented by bacteria to make gas.Some people may find that one works better than the other, but I don't think that either is really any better, it's a preference and/or an individual thing (some better for one than other) Citrucel was recently released in a pill form.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Kmottus, I'm experimenting with the FiberCon, and have been using Citrucel for 1 and 1/2 years with OK results. Do you think it would be OK to add 1 FiberCon at night and take along with my regular stuff-2 citrucel tabs, magnesium, and vitamin C?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Depending on your diet it should be OK.Generally you want fiber to be over 25 grams a day and under about 50 grams a day.Somewhere in the 50-100 grams a day range most people (even normals) will start having some GI distress from the very high fiber diet. But everyone's tolerance is different, and the only way to know it to try it and see. Some people don't tolerate fiber well at all even at normal dietary levels. But I would keep the dietary total under 50ish from supplements and diet (whole wheat bread is usually in the 2-4 gram range...bran cereals can have like 8 or 10 grams in a serving) So you want to evaluate the diet overall with the supplements.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

oops double post[This message has been edited by kmottus (edited 06-02-2001).]


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2001)

I stopped taking all fibre suppliments and have totally eliminated D. I had very few episodes because I've been eating low-carb, high lean protein, but still ocassionally had some. A friend who was recently diagnosed got a diet from Kaiser and they said DON'T USE FIBRE SUPPLIMENTS. Made sense to me. I never could figure out why a person with chronic D should take them so I stopped. Just returned for a seven day trip, alone, via air, rented a car, in a motel, ate out - you name it and I didn't have a problem. I think we all have to experiment and do what works for us.Carlene


----------



## Loraine (Nov 19, 2000)

Carlene, Fiber bulks your bowel up, which is what most people need with cronic "D" I talked with my doctor about it, I am presently on Caltrate600 but if this doesn't help me I am going to try Fibercom.


----------



## Hdog (Mar 9, 2001)

Fiber is in many foods.There are basically 2 types of fiber Water absorable and fiber that does not absorb water. Fiber is not digested or absorbed by your Gastro System but make the food you eat travel properly through your GI tract. I think one reason there is so much bowel problem in our society is our diet just has too much food that had the fiber removed through processing. Meat and dairy products contain NO fiber. Taking a water soluble bulk forming fiber supplement is a safe --healthy think to do. It cleans your colon as it moves waste out. Just stay within the limits that kmottus outlined.God Bless---H


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Soluble fibers absorb water.For some people with chronic D sopping up the extra water in the colon with the fiber resolves the problem.HOWEVER...like EVERYTHING with IBS it is a "your mileage may vary" kind of thing and while many to most people with IBS-D will get better with fiber some will not.ALSO...if you have ANY inflamation of the colon (like after an infection while you are healing up) or have an Inflamatory Bowel Disease you should avoid fiber as it is kinda like wearing a wool sweater on a rash.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

sorry double post.[This message has been edited by kmottus (edited 06-03-2001).]


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2001)

As I said in my post - everyone is different. I no longer drink great quantities of water either - it gave me watery D. I think one of the reasons this disase is SO frustrating it manifests itself differently in each individual so of course the treatment is different. Just gotta keep trying things until we find out what works. Carlene


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

It's a personal decision. You should try both and decide which you like. Personally, I like FiberCon; they are quick and easy and are in pill form.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2001)

I took FiberCon for nearly a year but it caused some nausea and undigested food and some blood in the stool (blood not verified--stool samples at dr's have been clean). I also felt like it was making me really thirsty. I started FiberChoice recently. It is much easier to take, and gentler, but less effective for constipation. Anyone know anything about the type of Fiber in FiberChoice? Also is there a reason why FiberChoice would cause more gas than FiberCon? I'm excited to hear Citricel is making a pill. I just can't stand drinking any fiber.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Fructan the fiber in fiberchoice is fermentable (ie bacteria eat it and excrete gas) where fibercon's fiber polycarbophil is non-fermentable (bacteria can't eat it).K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## ilovehockey (May 30, 2001)

I am D-type and take soluble fiber supplements 3x a day. I use Fibercon and Citracel interchangeably - Citracel when I'm at home, and Fibercon away from home (the tablets are easier to deal with when away from home). I have noticed no difference between the two.


----------



## ilovehockey (May 30, 2001)

Re FiberChoice v. FiberConI may be wrong, but I think FiberChoice has an artificial sweetener, and I believe that artificial sweeteners may be IBS triggers for some people.


----------



## sarah1234 (May 24, 2001)

I dont know what to do... just switched to fibercon, from metamucil wafers.. been on it three days and hardly gone to the bathroom, with metamucil I went every day, but had terrible stomach aches, gas bloating every night... now I dont have any stomach aches... how can I get a balance?! Should I switch back, or do you think Im having trouble going since I abruptly changed fibers?


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Sarah, Don't give up yet. Once you stay on the FiberCon, you will soon be regular.


----------

